# Single Speed/Fixed under $400



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Which ss/fixed to get ? Mercier Kilo TT, Republic, State Bicycle or Pure Fix from ebay or Civilian Bicycle?
I need a bike I could ride to pull my sons Burley bee trailer, reason for a ss/fixed is primarily for the weight of bicycle. Mt. bike is a bit heavy and i don't need the extra gear I just need 1.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

nismosr said:


> Which ss/fixed to get ? Mercier Kilo TT, Republic, State Bicycle or Pure Fix from ebay or Civilian Bicycle?
> I need a bike I could ride to pull my sons Burley bee trailer, reason for a ss/fixed is primarily for the weight of bicycle. Mt. bike is a bit heavy and i don't need the extra gear I just need 1.


Those cheap ss bikes are not light.

I think SE has a ss bike for around that price


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nismosr said:


> Which ss/fixed to get ? Mercier Kilo TT, Republic, State Bicycle or Pure Fix from ebay or Civilian Bicycle?
> I need a bike I could ride to pull my sons Burley bee trailer, reason for a ss/fixed is primarily for the weight of bicycle. Mt. bike is a bit heavy and i don't need the extra gear I just need 1.


You can't go wrong with any of the bikes listed but as jtompilot mentioned, they aren't particularly light...you will still end up with a +20lb pound bike..less than a mountain bike but not real light


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

guess because of the steel frame and heavy wheelset, is there any company that makes aluminum track frameset without braking the bank. Im fine with low 20's lbs bike for bike path/park riding with my son.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I scored a Langster for $350 off of Craigslist. Not the best, not the worst. Maybe add some other ALU frames to the list?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it will be difficult to get a light bike for $400 unless you go used.
20lbs steel or alum bikes may look nice, but usually are harsh and heavy, especially if you do any hills.
john


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm not really out to get a really light ss/fixed bike I will be using it to haul my burley bee bike trailer for my son. so it would only be use around the park and bike path. I'm looking around local craigslist listing see what's out there.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I ended up getting a State Bicycle Co. SS/fixie from craiglist, seen here with the Burley Bee.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nismosr said:


> I ended up getting a State Bicycle Co. SS/fixie from craiglist, seen here with the Burley Bee.


Nice....


----------



## stumonky (Sep 29, 2007)

nismosr said:


> guess because of the steel frame and heavy wheelset, is there any company that makes aluminum track frameset without braking the bank. Im fine with low 20's lbs bike for bike path/park riding with my son.


You can build a steel single-speed under 20lbs easily. I have two and one is a mountain bike. You nailed it though, frame and wheelsets are key. At a $400 budget you will have to shop for deals on the FleaBay's or Crudlist.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

nismosr said:


> I ended up getting a State Bicycle Co. SS/fixie from craiglist, seen here with the Burley Bee.


lovely setup


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

Great looking bike.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

How do you like your new bike?


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I am also in a similar price range and deciding between these two bikes
Fixie | Fixed Gear | Track Bicycle | Mercier Track Bikes | Singlespeed Bikes - Kilo Stripper
or
Road Bikes - Motobecane Mirage
do you guys have experience with either of these brands or know of any other bikes I should check out before buying?

thanks!


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

grm2103 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also in a similar price range and deciding between these two bikes
> Fixie | Fixed Gear | Track Bicycle | Mercier Track Bikes | Singlespeed Bikes - Kilo Stripper
> ...


The two bikes you linked to are two completely different animals, one being a fixed gear/single speed and the other a fully geared bike.

Do you want a single gear or multiple gears? Both bikes are fair for the price, but it depends on what you are wanting out of a bike.

I just picked up a Motobecane Track not too long ago and for under $300 shipped it is not bad at all. It is a fixed gear/single speed and I have it set up to run single speed only.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

bonefamily said:


> The two bikes you linked to are two completely different animals, one being a fixed gear/single speed and the other a fully geared bike.
> 
> Do you want a single gear or multiple gears? Both bikes are fair for the price, but it depends on what you are wanting out of a bike.
> 
> I just picked up a Motobecane Track not too long ago and for under $300 shipped it is not bad at all. It is a fixed gear/single speed and I have it set up to run single speed only.


good question, I live in nyc and generally prefer gears a little bit but not too much (my last bike was a stem shifter). If I get a track bike, I would want it to either have a brake option or be able to put on brakes bc I'm not ready for a fixie. In general I would like to have a bike light enough to carrry up and down stairs comfortably. I really just want a biko that's light enough, won't attract too much thief attention and is reliable. I rarely bike more than 40 miles and will be using this every day for errands and rides around the park.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

If lightness is a factor, the Moto Mirage will be the heavier of the two due to the added gears and derailluers. Most BD "track" bikes can be run with brakes - just that some come with them and others not. If you are looking for a single speed (not fixed), have a look at the Windsor Timeline. It comes already installed with brakes and a freewheel for single speed use. The good thing is that if you choose to try fixed gear, it comes with a flip/flop rear hub that can be flipped over to use with a fixed cog. With that said, I believe all of the Bikes Direct fixed gear/single speed bikes have flip/flop rear hubs so the options are fully open.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for the heads up... the timeline looks like a really nice bike


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

grm2103 said:


> How do you like your new bike?


the bike is great other than Im hearing a clickng noise in the rear when loaded but none if I have the bike on the stand. it's heavy at 24lbs. I replace the bullhorn with mt. bike riser bar and a longer stem. other than that it serve its purpose hauling my burley bee bike trailer.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I absolutely love my Dawes from BD. It is an aluminum road frame. Mine came with hardware for both fixie and ss. I haven't weighed it so I can't comment on exact specs. I have made upgrades, however, my total investment,including cost of the bike, is about $500.


----------

